# 2008 vs 2009 BMC SLC01



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Folks,
Are there any major differences between the 2008 and 2009 BMC SLC01?
A guy here is selling what he says is a 2009 model, but from the pics I have seen, it looks like a 2008.
It seems that the 2009 models have a slightly different paint scheme. Specifically, the word 'NANO' on the seat tube is fragmented versus it is painted in white for the 2008 model.

Also, where are these frames made?

I have owned Cannondales for most of my life, and a Cervelo R3 as my last road bike. Recently though, these BMC frames have really grown on me!
Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## farfromapro (Dec 13, 2008)

From my understanding the 09 and 08 are exactly the same frame except very slight graphic changes, you'll notice them on the seat tube. My 09 model had a made in Taiwan sticker on the bottom bracket.

Just check the geometries carefully before purchasing.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

same frame/layup/geometry - only change is the graphics


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your input! What would you think about paying $3k for a 2008 SLC01 with about 100 miles on it with full Campy Record parts and a nice wheelset?
Does that sound like a good deal?
Thanks.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Grab it. It's a bargain. But just like all second hand bikes, be sure to check for any damage/misalignment.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! That's not a bad price at all. I agree with haydos, better make sure there are no cracks on the frame. Things to look at are the seat binders, dropouts, etc. since they are all carbon. Good luck! I'm sure you'll love that bike and post some pics if you do decide to purchase it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Actually, I found out it's a 2007 frame, but with less than 100 miles on the frame and components. Are there any major difference between 2007 and 2008?
Is this still a good deal?
Thanks.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

still a good deal.

The layup was changed from 07 to 08 where the 08 was made stiffer at the bbkt and headtube.

good luck!


----------



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

At 1000.00 less for a 2008 vs the 2009 is it a good deal or should I buy a 2009??
Thanks


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a 2008 Pro Machine ( I had a 2007 Astana version replaced under warranty). According to the importer (QBP), the only change to the frame is the graphics. The bb and headtube areas were beefed-up on the 2008 frame (although I didn't notice the difference). The seatpost area was not beefed-up for the 2009 frame according to QBP. 

Just use a torque wrench on the seatpost bolts.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi - there are noticeable frame differences between the 07 and 08 model framesets and some further changes between the 08 and 09 model - the 09 is the best of the bunch but a little heavier . Excuse the laziness but I have pasted a response I provided to a similar question on WW recently

_I have a 2007 and 2009 pro machine. The 2007 was the lightest and softest - particularly in front end steeing - the 2009 is the heaviest and stiffest.

The big year of change was 2007 to 2008 where some significant stiffening was added to the head tube junction - there is a just-discernable visible infill adjacent the fork crown area. 

2009 frame is immediately visually recognisable from 2008 through the down tube graphics - the 2009 has one large BMC logo wrapped around whilst the 2008 has two - one each side. 

The 2009 frameset EC90 SLX fork is quite a bit heavier (+30g) than the 2007 and 2008 model forks. The 2009 frameset comes with the new version of that Easton fork which has quite a few refinements and is heavier and stiffer - the ride improvement of the front-end stiffening and new fork over the 2007 model is noticeable. 

The 2007 model also came with the Easton EC90 seatpost which was lighter also than the following models which have the EC70 seatpost.

This new fork is the biggest difference between the 2009 and 2008 models however there are some other changes and refinements to note. The 09 model does have some additional carbon reinforcing to seat clamp (to resist cracking when over-tightened) and bottom bracket and the angle of the rear brake cable exit point from the top tube has been adjusted to reduce friction due to the arc of travel - friendlier to SRAM RED callipers in particular.

As far as weight goes the frame itself is a bit heavier now than when originally released. Original claimed weight was 950g for a size 55 although this would have been without headset and fittings. My 2007 size 55 is 1118g without headset but with cable guides, hanger etc. The 2008/2009 is heavier at 1175g._


----------

